# Strider..........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Happily Adopted!​
_Buster (now Strider), YGRR #4463_​








Eight-month-old Strider is a handsome and affectionate young Golden who found himself in need of a home through no fault of his own. By the time Strider was seven months old, it was sadly determined his owners were allergic to dogs. Strider's family decided to call YGRR to surrender their Golden boy. His previous owners described him as a smart puppy who loved his stuffed toys. 
Strider was admitted into the YGRR program. As is protocol he was seen by the YGRR veterinarian. He was found to be a healthy young Golden and was given his vaccinations, neutered, and tattooed. He came to Riverview and was very playful with the other Goldens in residence. The staff knew his eagerness to learn coupled with his willingness to please equated to a very trainable and adaptable Golden!
An adoptive family who was hoping to adopt a younger dog was invited to meet Strider. This family was hoping for a Rescue Golden that would assist in keeping their ten-year-old senior Golden, Athena, active and "young." The YGRR home visitor described them as a kind family who knew how to treat a dog with a huge fenced-in yard and lots of love to give --perfect for Strider! We recently spoke with Strider's new mother who said, "Strider has adjusted really well with our family. He is very, very sweet and is extremely well-behaved for a young dog. We all love him!" Strider loves his new home, his adoring family-- and his Golden sister, Athena!


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so glad he found a wonderful home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I saw him last night on the site and loved his story. He is a very handsome boy and I would have fallen in love with him too when I saw him.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Good for him. A forever home is great. He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Another happy ending. I love it!


----------

